# Hip Hydration Pack for Rider with Lower Back Problems?



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

I had spine surgery last year on my lower back and am back in the saddle 10 months later and ready to shred this season! WOOOOT!!!! Crushing trail has got me ultra psyched, so I have been evaluating my gear a bit.

One of the things i am considering is replacing my much loved Osprey with a Wingnut in order to help reduce stress on my back. I don't think my full suspension has waterbottle mounting capabilities, so hydration pack is it for me. Typically my rides are under 4 hours.

Any suggestions or insight from people with similar back issues would be much appreciated!


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't have back issues, but I do have a few suggestions because I prefer to carry my water low.

Camelbak makes the only cycling-specific packs with a lumbar (hip) reservoir that I am aware of. About 3-4 years ago, I got a Charge LR with a 2L bladder and I still use it all the time. It's a small pack despite the 10L rating (seems optimistic to me) and I've had to refill the bladder a few times on long, hot days.

A year or so ago they started making the Volt which is a 13L pack with 3L lumbar reservoir.

If you can't bear much weight, you can also try the Baja LR if you can find one. It's discontinued but it has almost no storage except the hip pouches. It was made for standup paddleboarding but will work on a MTB.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

ColinL said:


> I don't have back issues, but I do have a few suggestions because I prefer to carry my water low.
> 
> Camelbak makes the only cycling-specific packs with a lumbar (hip) reservoir that I am aware of. About 3-4 years ago, I got a Charge LR with a 2L bladder and I still use it all the time. It's a small pack despite the 10L rating (seems optimistic to me) and I've had to refill the bladder a few times on long, hot days.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to jack this thread but one question - should I get a Charge or a Volt? Hopefully your response will be of benefit to the OP as well. I don't need the extra pack space or reservoir volume - I pre-hydrate every ride. I can go for 3 hours in the most extreme heat with 1 liter no problem. Just wondering if the Charge has all the features of the Volt, including the nifty helmet carrier and the hip cinch straps. Also, I have read inconsistent tales of water getting trapped in the wings of the 2 liter reservoir. True or false? Thank you and sorry OP.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Check out this thread on wing nut packs. If you can find one grab it!

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/wingnut-gear-packs-955059.html

It makes my back happy


----------

